# craftsman 2 running problems



## dmcustomz (Jun 13, 2016)

so i got this craftsman 2 18hp tractor and it ran when i got it. a couple days later i used it to mow the grass and it kept shutting off on me after 20 mins of use and then it would only run ruff on full choke. so i tool the carb out and cleaned it and also the jets and it also has a new fuel filter on it. so i got it all backed together and it ran great. i let it sit for 2 weeks and it would not start. so i put some starter fluid in the air filter and it ran good i ran the tractor for a while and shut is off to go do something came back later to finishing mowing the grass and it started up spitting and sputtering and shut off. so i started it again and it would only run on full choke again and then it shut off and will not start. let it sit over night and still wont start. so i need help please


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

when you cleaned the carby, can you remember what you found in the fuel bowl, what do you use for a fuel drum ?, does this sit out in the weather ?, I would pull the float bowl off again and check for water in the bowl, if this is the case, you would need to clean out the fuel tank and your fuel drum, tip the fuel into a 5 gallon bucket and then you can refill the fuel drum with the fuel in the bucket and if you see foreign matter in the bottom of the bucket, just stop refilling the drum before this matter starts to run out, and if you have water in the system, the fuel filter will be suspect also, to save buying a new fuel filter you could eliminate the water from this by using some methylated spirits through the filter, the spirits will absorb the water and it would be a matter of just lightly blowing through the filter to clear out the residue.

If water is not the culprit, we will have to have another think.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

What's the Sears 917.xxxxxx number, so we can identify exactly what engine you have.

If you had some crud in the tank, the 2nd fuel filter may already be clogged.
Prime the carb with a couple teaspoons of gas and see if it fires.
If it does, that indicates a fuel delivery problem.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

You have to thoroughly clean the passages in the carb with a piece of wire. When the idle passges get clogged, it won't idle.


----------



## dougbthom (Jul 3, 2016)

Sounds like a fuel problem for sure. I would drain the fuel out of the system which may also contain some water and start with a fresh container of "premium" fuel. Add a small amount of Sea Foam to the fuel tank with the new premium fuel. Check also to be sure you have a clean fuel filter.


----------

